# Mounting usb drive (NTFS)



## Vib3 (Sep 18, 2009)

Trying to mount usb drive (NTFS)


```
# cat /var/log/messages
.
Sep 18 14:19:54 FrisBeeB0x2 root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x2310 product 0x6688 bus uhub4
Sep 18 14:19:55 FrisBeeB0x2 kernel: umass0: <Faraday inc. USB2.0 Storage Device, class 0/0, rev 2.00/2.18, addr 2> on uhub4
Sep 18 14:19:56 FrisBeeB0x2 kernel: da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
Sep 18 14:19:56 FrisBeeB0x2 kernel: da0: <ATA WDC WD5000AAKS-0 12.0> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device
Sep 18 14:19:56 FrisBeeB0x2 kernel: da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
Sep 18 14:19:56 FrisBeeB0x2 kernel: da0: 476940MB (976773168 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 60801C)
.
```


```
# fdisk /dev/da0

******* Working on device /dev/da0 *******
parameters extracted from in-core disklabel are:
cylinders=60801 heads=255 sectors/track=63 (16065 blks/cyl)

Figures below won't work with BIOS for partitions not in cyl 1
parameters to be used for BIOS calculations are:
cylinders=60801 heads=255 sectors/track=63 (16065 blks/cyl)

Media sector size is 512
Warning: BIOS sector numbering starts with sector 1
Information from DOS bootblock is:
The data for partition 1 is:
sysid 7 (0x07),(OS/2 HPFS, NTFS, QNX-2 (16 bit) or Advanced UNIX)
    start 2425815, size 974342250 (475753 Meg), flag 0
        beg: cyl 151/ head 0/ sector 1;
        end: cyl 1023/ head 254/ sector 63
The data for partition 2 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 3 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 4 is:
<UNUSED>
```


```
#  /usr/bin/ntfs-3g /dev/da0s1 /mnt

Error opening '/dev/da0s1': Operation not permitted
Failed to mount '/dev/da0s1': Operation not permitted
The NTFS partition is hibernated. Please resume and shutdown Windows
properly, or mount the volume read-only with the 'ro' mount option, or
mount the volume read-write with the 'remove_hiberfile' mount option.
For example type on the command line:

            mount -t ntfs-3g -o remove_hiberfile /dev/da0s1 /mnt
```


```
#  mount -t ntfs-3g -o remove_hiberfile /dev/da0s1 /mnt

mount: /dev/da0s1 : Operation not supported by device
```

I tried to restart the drive but no effect. What I should try now ?


----------



## desnudopenguino (Sep 21, 2009)

Did you try:

```
# mount -t ntfs /dev/da0s1 /mtn
```

The last time I mounted a ntfs partition on usb, that's what I used.  There is no ntfs-3g argument for the -t option.  check out the mount(8)() man page.


----------



## ctaranotte (Sep 21, 2009)

You need to install sysutils/fusefs-ntfs first.

Then man ntfs-3g and you will get all the responses you are looking for


----------



## Vib3 (Sep 22, 2009)

ctaranotte said:
			
		

> You need to install sysutils/fusefs-ntfs first.
> 
> Then man ntfs-3g and you will get all the responses you are looking for



I have it installed as u can see. It doesnt work..

I think there is something wrong with the drive so transferring files via network.

Case closed.


----------



## BARz (Dec 23, 2011)

Never give up! 



			
				Vib3 said:
			
		

> I tried to restart the drive but no effect.



Does it mean that the disk contains a Windows OS, so you booted from that and shutted down properly?
Have you also tried to mount that disk with another Windows OS and unmounted it correctly?
If it's not enough, try to mount with read-only permissions.

These are the ugly workarounds that I usually follow in those situations.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 24, 2011)

(you're responding to a post of 27 months ago..)


----------



## BARz (Dec 24, 2011)

Ops, I completely didn't notice the year!
Well, better late than never...


----------

